# Paint help, Rusty Soulgrinder



## oftenwrong (Mar 24, 2009)

Too much? To little? It looks like rust but it lacks depth. Only the front 2 legs have rust so far. I’m not really happy with it. Any ideas to help the rust look rustier.


----------



## NerdyOgre254 (Jul 16, 2008)

metal highlight on all the edges that would suffer abrasion.
dark red in the recesses of the rusted area, like a wash.
that's all i can think of.
not bad so far.


----------



## jpunk (Feb 8, 2009)

Really nice rust colour going here, it really seperates from the green flesh and shows what is creature and what is machine. A wash would deepen it nicely, as well as the metal on the eroded edges, but don't forget to bring the orange back up after the wash, it would be a shame to lose it's luminosity.

Great looking model, do post a finished pic, won't you?


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

I made a tutorial on how I do rust here


----------



## oftenwrong (Mar 24, 2009)

/smack forehead
red wash… I’ll try that, thanks.


----------



## Ironhaft (Mar 25, 2009)

It depends on what effect you want t ogo for - heavily rusted, lightly rusted? If yo uwant a heavy rust effect, I would recommend doing a boltgun metal highlight on the edges of the model and then washing it with devlan mud, making sure it flows into the recesses. For a light rust effect, start over again with boltgun metal and subsequently run washes of vermin brown into the recesses. Alternatively, for the latter, yo ucould start with tin bitz and then heavily drybrush boltgun metal over it.


----------



## oftenwrong (Mar 24, 2009)

I’m looking for more of a rusty tractor that’s been in a field for 60 years.


----------



## Ironhaft (Mar 25, 2009)

Then I would do the former


----------



## DeathKlokk (Jun 9, 2008)

I use a purple wash on severely rusted areas, it definitely gives it depth. Also, if you filled in the plate areas with the green color or some other color it would help. Right now the rust areas are way too overpowering. Some sort of metallics should be in there as well, as the base color and as the final highlight (scratched areas).

A few shots of a Nurgle DP I did a while back:


----------



## Troajn (Feb 25, 2009)

I had my first attempt at rust on a recent deffkopta, I used boltgun as the scuffed area, then dabbed on Fiery Orange, then dabbed over with Beastlial Brown, then washed with Delvan Mud


----------



## Lord of Rebirth (Jun 7, 2008)

I really like freakishly bright rust cause while you don't much see it in certain industrial applications it gets neon bright. You might try adding depth with some "shadows" of a darker rust or you might add some wet effects in the way of ooze/oil that is running over some of the rust to contrast it. One big problem is your rust is pretty much spot on to some real rust but it looks fake because the real version of it looks very fake but contrasting with a glossy ooze could make it just right.


----------



## Ironhaft (Mar 25, 2009)

The deffkopta is looking good, although you seem to have missed out some of those pesky mold lines ^^

Just to note, rust usually occurs in recessed areas, so I would apply more around them and tone down the edge rust a bit. Ogre Kingdoms minis are a great way to get inspiration, and I believe the GW website has an itneresting tutorial for painting rusty brass under their Ogre Kingdoms tut.


----------



## oftenwrong (Mar 24, 2009)

I went over the 2 front legs with a little reddish brown and then washed with a lot of Delvan Mud. Next, I need re-highlight. I’m happy enough with the look to start painting the rest of the body.


----------



## Warlord Imp (Mar 20, 2009)

To me the rust looks a little bit orangey...I would dry brush a little brown. The Orange and Brown combined would give a better rust finish IMO.


----------



## asianavatar (Aug 20, 2007)

Something still doesn't look right about it, maybe its the fact it looks really flat. I would think if something is that rusty it would be peeling or layered, maybe some more shading is required.


----------



## oftenwrong (Mar 24, 2009)

Yeah. When I get the rest of the body to match the front 2 legs I’ll go over it with a second coat of wash. That should take out some of the orange. Then I can re-highlight with orange and add some stains. 

Hopefully it won’t look like it’s been dry brushed by a blind chimp

It’s taking forever. I spent 3 hours straight, last night. The next 2 are going to be black with bronze and silver details.


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

I think it's a little too much really! I could see rust in areas of the armour where the metal has been exposed, and not painted, not in joints or areas that move frequently enough to prevent rust from forming. What would really help would be to randomize the rust and make it look like it's rust, and not painted orangey brown!


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

I agree, its a bit overboard on the rust and the rust would have more of a red hue if it was that old, not to mention it would have a texture since it would be several layers of rust build up. I think it is OTT as it sits.


----------



## Lord of Rebirth (Jun 7, 2008)

Sadly now it looks overdone. I'll cite that the kinda of rust I'm thinking of eventually does evenly or almost evenly coat the surface but it makes it to monochrome especially for a highly mobile daemon engine.


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

before I used weathering powders I used to mix Testors rust with baking soda. It would turn into a slurry, then I'd stiple it on, and it would be grainy like rust should be!!


----------



## Ironhaft (Mar 25, 2009)

At this point the metal looks more brownish than actual, rusted metal, so I suggest you stipple boltgun metal in places ;D


----------



## oftenwrong (Mar 24, 2009)

I stripped the paint and stated over.:biggrin:


----------



## Searune (Apr 10, 2009)

I Put a layer of Chainmail then drybrushed Tin Bitz, I'll give you a picture when I get the Camera to work


----------

